# Laptop does not recognize battery



## southflaguyy (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm sure this question has been asked many times, but, I have a dell XPS M1710 laptop, the battery went to 0% charge and now only works when plugged in, if the battery finally went bad why doesn't the laptop at least recognize it? Is there any way to check to see if the battery is just no good before I replace it and find that I have another problem?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Your battery (if original/genuine DELL) will have status LEDs on the side. See this page for more details... 
http://support.dell.com/support/top...FCCAA558727884E0401E0A55172D6B&doclang=en&cs=


----------

